# Outback full of Ash



## smokeymose (Apr 16, 2021)

My ex-boss has a neighbor with a small sawmill and all he makes is stakes for construction sites, mostly Ash.
He gives away the "off-cuts" to anyone who wants them. Perfect 2"x2" sticks of varying lengths. I may be unusual in that I actually like smoking with Ash so when I got a call saying there was a bunch to get I jumped on it.
I should have enough to last a bit....


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 16, 2021)

Might get ya through a good weekend!  Nice load there.
Jim


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 16, 2021)

Nice score.  Can you get scraps and discards, too?
I loved using ash in the stick burner. Good clean heat.  I would add a cob of other wood to amp the flavor.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 16, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice score.  Can you get scraps and discards, too?
> I loved using ash in the stick burner. Good clean heat.  I would add a cob of other wood to amp the flavor.


Yeah, in the stick burner I mainly use it to get started and then move to something else. It lights fast and clean but burns up fast.....
I like it with chicken, though.
What I've seen of his scraps is mostly bark.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 17, 2021)

My ash was free off my trees so it included bark.
I used it for heat to start with added flavor wood.
After the smoke period was done I would finish if off with just the ash for heat.  When larger than 2x2's, it doesn't burn up as fast.
Cannot top free!  Happy Smoking!


----------



## Twomorestrokes (Jul 11, 2021)

Ironically I was just logging on to ask my "silly" question on whether anyone preheated with junk wood like ash to save a few bucks. I never knew that you can even use it all the way through. Doing a pork butt today and I may throw an occasional ash split in with the apple and cherry.


----------

